# Free shipping with AMSOIL



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

That saves you about $1 a quart! I might jump on this.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I think its worth it even if you don't get a discount or free shipping, the customer service that Andrei provides is priceless.. Even if I put in an order for some Amsoil and could get it 10-15 bucks cheaper going through the website I would still order from him. 

In my eyes you cant put a price tag on good customer service and I will actually pay MORE for a product knowing that I have someone to "go to" or call if I have any questions..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I think its worth it even if you don't get a discount or free shipping, the customer service that Andrei provides is priceless.. Even if I put in an order for some Amsoil and could get it 10-15 bucks cheaper going through the website I would still order from him.
> 
> In my eyes you cant put a price tag on good customer service and I will actually pay MORE for a product knowing that I have someone to "go to" or call if I have any questions..


My name is Danny and I approve this message 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------

